# Kaleidoscope Climax



## Firemajic (Aug 6, 2015)

_*I fell into a kaleidoscope*_
_*twirling twisting flipping
flipping flying sliding
psychedelic colors blinding
shards of rainbows bending
sensuous ecstasy sending
with this new world blending

Shards of color melting
melting molten prisms mating
hues and shades concentrating
psychedelic orgasm blending
rainbow climax never ending
twisting spirals spinning
passion and pleasure sending

I was blinded by the sight
of the molten colors bright
shades of exquisite dark and light
warping melting morphing
morphing into something new
hues of terror sharp and blue
cutting slicing as it grew

Carnivorous insects of rainbow light
such a beautiful hideous sight
slicing shaving chopping cutting
cutting cleaving mincing gutting
I was slipping in my own blood
arteries gushing in a flood
rainbow colors turned to bugs

Psychedelic monsters feasting
all the rainbows now eating
eating horrors now competing
slicing shaving cutting cleaving 
hues of crimson in a flood
severed arteries dripping blood
from the jaws of the rainbow bugs

Kaleidoscope bugs morphing mating
climax of ecstasy concentrating
shards of rainbows infiltrating
monsters laying jellybean eggs
eggs in the warmth of my ribcage
competing horrors now repeating
as my sanity is retreating

Jellybean eggs quickly growing
rainbow colors bright and glowing
nurtured with my lifeblood flowing
 flowing feeding needing growing
hues of crimson in a flood
feeding arteries full of blood
breeding beautiful kaleidoscope bugs....  
*_


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 6, 2015)

This piece is a whirling kaleidoscope of motion and imagery.  Stunning and almost frenetic in its intensity.  It seizes the reader from the first stanza and doesn't let go.  Hand to hand, line by line, the reader is passed through the tangible fluidity of morphing images.  Well, wrought.  Heady and compelling with a dark weight.


----------



## musichal (Aug 7, 2015)

I think you broke the dictionary.  Wow.  It's a race to the finish, hurling words into the air like a tornado at a Scrabble factory.  Very nicely done.  I really liked the way you ended one line with the same word to begin the next, once in each of the first four stanzas - that added to the fevered pitch of movement, and I sort of missed that device - which I don't recall seeing previously - in the final two.  But that is a quibble.  The piece has imagery in spades, fantastic movement, and impact.  Love it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 7, 2015)

Fabulous DarKKin, that is exactly how I wanted this poem to read... Thank you!

Musichal.. lol.. you slay me.. Tornado in a scrabble factory.. lmao.... Ahhh .. ok, I fixed the repeating word thing, you are right [ as always] Thank you..Write on...Peace... Julia


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 7, 2015)

This was quite a sight. Good job with keeping up the rhyming structure. The pace was also good, keeping me, as a reader, flowing along the words.

I like it.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you Daniel! I enjoyed reading your fabulous comments... write on.. Peace... Julia


----------



## Nellie (Aug 7, 2015)

Juls,

I thought for sure you were talking about me when you wrote this poem. I once wrote a poem with a similar title, except mine was about the vision(s) I saw when I had severe seizures years ago. So this verse really hit home for me:



> _*I fell into a kaleidoscope*_
> _*twirling twisting flipping
> flipping flying sliding
> psychedelic colors blinding
> ...



Well done, my friend.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2015)

Nellie, thank you for reading and thank you for your kind comments... Peace...


----------



## TJ1985 (Aug 8, 2015)

> _*
> Shards of color melting
> melting molten prisms mating
> hues and shades concentrating
> ...



That first line is so captivating for me, and the visual imagery throughout is outstanding. That line stands out above the rest for me because I know you're a glassblower, and I could visualize shards of different color glass melting under the heat of a screaming hot torch, the colors being shifted and blown around by the heat of the flame, going where the torch bearer decides. That kind of imagery is mind blowing. In my work, I am bad to forget to include imagery, I tell when  I should show. This piece, your piece, it shows such a vivid picture that I can see it, visualize it, feel it on my fingertips. It's a masterpiece. 

Julia, I love it.


----------



## escorial (Aug 8, 2015)

system overload...fast read....yeah


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 8, 2015)

Way to go, Jul! You've cracked that internal rhyme thing, for sure.  It was like you took my hand and carried me off on a whirlwind, gathering rainbows as we went. Fantastic!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2015)

TJJJJJ... That you saw my glassblowing in my poem is so fabulous... that's where a lot of the imagery comes from... I adore you for remembering, and for seeing that in this poem.. Thank you!

Escorial.. lol...yeah, kinda over the top.. Thanks...

jen... sounds like a fun head trip... lol... chasing rainbows... lets do it!!!


----------



## Smith (Aug 8, 2015)

On my phone. Needed this right now, beautifully written, enjoyed from start to finish.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2015)

Smith! Fabulous to hear from you, I have missed your poetry... thank you for your  comment... write on... Peace..


----------



## Snowflake (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree with everyone ... deserves a standing ovation.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2015)

ha haaa.. Snowflake, thank you for your fabulous comment! I appreciate that you took the time to read and comment... write on! Peace... Julia


----------

